# Problems with my bunny - he doesn't eat solid food



## Iepurila (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I have a problem with my 2 years old bunny. Last week I've noticed he lost its interest in food. Usually he clears up his bowl, and now he only took some bits of his pellets, didn't touch his vegetables and the hay. He also made its poop smaller. So, on saturday I took him to the vet, and the doctor administered several fluids to him, for eliminating gas, an antibiotic and some antiinflammatory. He also took a blood sample, but his blood sugar turned out ok. Two hours later, my bunny was worse. I have never seen him that way, he couldn't get up and he couldn't keep his head straight, and his temperature dropped. I took him to the vet again (another vet this time) and he examined the bunny and said it's because of the medicines he received, and that I needed to wait for him to recover. So I took him home, wrapped him wiht a blanket and waited. I gave him water with a syringe and he drank it. I was very happy when he came out of this state during the night, but the next day he still wasn't eating. Again, on sunday I took him to the doctor, and he administered some fluids for hydratation and glucose. My bunny seemed to feel better on sunday, he was cleaning himself, he even made some poop, but still no eating. On morning, he drank water, ate parsley, carrots juice feed with a syringe, but still no solid food (pellets or hay). Today was the same, he doesn't touch the solid food. Tonight, after work, I'll take him to the doctor again as I suspect a problem at his teeth. 
What is your opinion, did anyone experienced something similar? I must mention that I live in Romania, and here, rabbits aren't very popular pets, so the vets are not very familiar with rodents. 
P.S. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would get the teeth checked. It sounds like he has molar spurs (overgrown teeth digging into cheek or tongue) which is stopping him from eating.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the first thing a vet should do is check his teeth, I would take him to a rabbit savvy vets theses vets hes been to dont sound good! where abouts do you live someone on here may be able to recommend a good vets


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> the first thing a vet should do is check his teeth, I would take him to a rabbit savvy vets theses vets hes been to dont sound good! where abouts do you live someone on here may be able to recommend a good vets


The OP lives in Romania


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:blush: I really must learn to read properly


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

do you know of a rabbit specific rescue centre in Romania? they might offer you some good advice


----------



## Iepurila (Feb 7, 2012)

So, let me update you. I've done some research on the internet, and found a vet that is also a professor at the Veterinary Medicine University here in Bucharest. I've took my bunny to him and he told me that the treatment the first vet gave to my bunny was useless and did no good to my poor bunny. A was told that my bun is dehydrated and so he administered a perfusion. I don't really know if this treatment will work, but as soon as I got home, my rabbit laid down on the floor, relaxed for the first time since saturday. You sure know this position, the one with the legs stretched back. Tomorrow I must take him again to the vet and I really have a good feeling about this doctor. Thank you all for your answers. I will keep you informed. Have a great night!


----------

